# Canning organ meat?



## Spiderlily (Apr 14, 2013)

Can this be done? I'd like to can small (stew meat sized) pieces of beef kidney, in particular. My husband is English and he does love his steak & kidney pie.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lungs should be canned as scrapple, Hearts should be sliced and browned and canned much as any other meat or pickled,extra onion and red pepper please.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

If nothing else could this be canned for those who are squimish and wont eat to say feed the dogs? Any problems with lung, kidneys, liver mixed with scrap veggies, rice or corn for the dogs?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

smaj100 said:


> If nothing else could this be canned for those who are squimish and wont eat to say feed the dogs? Any problems with lung, kidneys, liver mixed with scrap veggies, rice or corn for the dogs?


Yes, any meat should be process for 90 minutes, I cook mine first then mix it with corn meal and canned it with beef broth the dog/cat loves it.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Process kidneys like any other 'normal' beef.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

smaj100 said:


> If nothing else could this be canned for those who are squimish and wont eat to say feed the dogs? Any problems with lung, kidneys, liver mixed with scrap veggies, rice or corn for the dogs?


A few months ago I started doing this. Scraps used to be thrown out to the barn cats but they didn't always eat everything. I decided to start saving all our meat scraps (including organ meat) in the freezer until I had enough to warrant firing up the pressure canner. I now have about 20 pints of emergency dog food.


----------

